# Timex Watch Brand?



## tagluva

Hey there,

I have just bought myself a rather cheap Â£20 timex expedition from my local argos. I got it home and what a suprise, its great! Lovely build quality and very nice brown leather strap, even has an indiglo light at the touch of the crown. All this for just Â£20. Could someone please tell me where they are produced, are they japanese? Any information would be a great help.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ESL

Should say on the box or documentation, but I'm guessing China or Malaysia or some such.

Timex make surprisingly good quality watches and they are not to be sniffed at at all. I have a little cracker bought from someone on this forum, and its very well made.

My Retrograde

(Also available from Argos.)


----------



## tagluva

I will have to check that out (good idea ) Yes I was very suprised because my usual everyday watch was an Oris big crown pointer which is lovely, but got a slight cratch on it from work  so I just got myself a cheap one to wear everyday. Yes I was very suprised with the quality of it to be honest, thought it would be a light cheap feel but its the opposite.

Regards


----------



## cookie520

i'd agree - just bought an timex expedition from a supermarket in france as a holiday beater. very good build quality, indiglo backlight and 200m water resistance - very pleased with if for 50 euro.


----------



## watch_newbie

I own one $120 Timex Perpetual Calendar watch and I'm very happy with the product.


----------



## knuteols

Most likely your watch has "Movement Philippines" and "Strap/Bracelet China", but it's probably assembled in the Philippines. YES, Timex watches are quite good these days with lots of models to choose from. I have several hundreds of them ( mind you, most of them are 50's, 60's and 70's  ), and in my eyes there are very few brands that even comes close in terms of value and quality.

The Expedition range is very large, from digital compass watches to WR200 divers watches. They also have some very nice combos ( analog/digital ) and I just got one for my son; all stainless steel with bracelet, WR100, Indiglo, chrono, alarm, etc. - all for $36 including shipping from the U.S.

They also have some really nice Expedition Chronograph watches, that also features an Alarm. Pictured below is my watch for today. Think I paid around $50 including shipping.

So good luck with your Timex Expedition, and enjoy it! 

PS! In case you become a Timex addict, we also have a Timex Forum  PM/email me if your want the link.


----------



## mel

You may find it surprising, although we don't, there are a few of us in the forum who like vintage Timex watches - myself, Bill (watchnutz), pg tips, knut [ who runs a dedicated Timex forum ] and a few others, can't remember them all. You need to Google for knut's forum, we don't advertise other forums on RLT. :lol:

Vintage ticka's from Timex can be usually got on f*keabay for next to nothing, many will start up with a clean and a wind and as the slogan goes

"Takes a lickin' and keeps on tickin' ! "

They're also cheap enough to buy for learning purposes, buy some, make one good one out of two or three, change cases, dials and whatever :yes:

:rltb:


----------



## tagluva

Thanks for all the replies. I will google a search for the timex forum. I have never owned one before, I have always prefered Casio as the daily beaters, but for quality the Timex wins hands down.


----------



## Jocke

knuteols said:


> Most likely your watch has "Movement Philippines" and "Strap/Bracelet China", but it's probably assembled in the Philippines. YES, Timex watches are quite good these days with lots of models to choose from. I have several hundreds of them ( mind you, most of them are 50's, 60's and 70's  ), and in my eyes there are very few brands that even comes close in terms of value and quality.
> 
> The Expedition range is very large, from digital compass watches to WR200 divers watches. They also have some very nice combos ( analog/digital ) and I just got one for my son; all stainless steel with bracelet, WR100, Indiglo, chrono, alarm, etc. - all for $36 including shipping from the U.S.
> 
> They also have some really nice Expedition Chronograph watches, that also features an Alarm. Pictured below is my watch for today. Think I paid around $50 including shipping.
> 
> So good luck with your Timex Expedition, and enjoy it!
> 
> PS! In case you become a Timex addict, we also have a Timex Forum  PM/email me if your want the link.


I really liked that one, maybe I give Timex a chance becuase they do have som interessting pieces which is cheap enough to atleast try (like the alphas).

BTW. I can't seem to PM you, could you send me the link to the forum (it would be very nice )

(sorry for brining up a pretty old post)


----------



## mel

You need another 5 posts (total 50 posts or more) before you can send and receive PM's on RLT - so you need to either post a reply and four other messages then PM me, or post your e-mail here (disguise it - like - fred-AT-mabel_dot_com) and will give you a mail with the info! :yes:


----------



## Jocke

Oh that's right thought it was something like that. Well I can't argue, I haven't been very active the last time but I will try to change that..


----------



## jbw

Theres now't wrong with Timex...This is one of the first watches i bought all those years ago! It's had a few batteries but never let me down.Even the lower end of the watch market still mak some very nice loooking watches.


----------



## normdiaz

tagluva said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I will google a search for the timex forum. I have never owned one before, I have always prefered Casio as the daily beaters, but for quality the Timex wins hands down.


IMHO and experience, disagree that Timex quality exceeds Casio's. Picked up a new Timex T2K741 for an occasional wearer. While the timekeeping is flawless, the cosmetic QC leaves something to be desired. This T2K had paint specs around the small-second dial. I could have returned it under warranty, but since Timex reserves the option of sending back a different or reconditioned watch of "similar" type, I decided to stick with a Timex that I knew to at least be working and keeping accurate time.


----------



## Dick Browne

Personally, I love 'em. I bought a SMP recently whilst in London, from a contact in Hatton Garden, and he commented on the old (1950's) Timex I was wearing. I was in London again today, bumped into the same guy and, guess what? Another '50s Timex on my wrist, nad he got all shirty with me because he cut me a really good deal on the Seamaster, and I wasn't wearing it (he did, too!).

I've got around 250 or so working vintage Timex watches, another 200 or so to fix and half a dozen modern ones. Perpetual Calendars and the T-Series Racing Chrono are my personal favourites of the new ones, from the old ones, I've got a couple of (personally) significant Viscounts - one from the '50s and one from the '60's which started me with Timex in the first place and will always be special.

It's interesting that the Viscounts, especially the chequered-face cushion cased ones get as much attention as any of my vintage Omega's, and the Racing Chrono draws almost as many comments as my Mk1 Speedy

Let's not be snobby I say, they all tick, wear them well


----------



## mel

normdiaz said:


> - - since Timex reserves the option of sending back a different or reconditioned watch of "similar" type, I decided to stick with a Timex that I knew to at least be working and keeping accurate time.


Norm, it was ever thus with Timex - provided that it's a current model, they will normally just send you a new one, I well remember seeing this in the Dundee factory in the 50's and 60's. The substitution comes if you have an older model that's been discontinued. Basically if it's an easy fix, the one you return may get fixed, otherwise NO!


----------



## Sancho Panza

cookie520 said:


> i'd agree - just bought an timex expedition from a supermarket in france as a holiday beater. very good build quality, indiglo backlight and 200m water resistance - very pleased with if for 50 euro.


That's excellent value for money.

The strange thing is, is that it's a brand everyone knows but don't think about much.


----------



## normdiaz

mel said:


> normdiaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> - - since Timex reserves the option of sending back a different or reconditioned watch of "similar" type, I decided to stick with a Timex that I knew to at least be working and keeping accurate time.
> 
> 
> 
> Norm, it was ever thus with Timex - provided that it's a current model, they will normally just send you a new one, I well remember seeing this in the Dundee factory in the 50's and 60's. The substitution comes if you have an older model that's been discontinued. Basically if it's an easy fix, the one you return may get fixed, otherwise NO!
Click to expand...

IYO is replacing or refinishing a subdial considered a "easy fix"? (I would think they'd

probably replace the whole dial or the watch?) :beer:


----------



## mel

normdiaz said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> normdiaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> - - since Timex reserves the option of sending back a different or reconditioned watch of "similar" type, I decided to stick with a Timex that I knew to at least be working and keeping accurate time.
> 
> 
> 
> Norm, it was ever thus with Timex - provided that it's a current model, they will normally just send you a new one, I well remember seeing this in the Dundee factory in the 50's and 60's. The substitution comes if you have an older model that's been discontinued. Basically if it's an easy fix, the one you return may get fixed, otherwise NO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IYO is replacing or refinishing a subdial considered a "easy fix"? (I would think they'd
> 
> probably replace the whole dial or the watch?) :beer:
Click to expand...

To clarify Norm, what often happens is that the customer WILL be sent a new or refurbished watch, whilst the one that has been returned is put aside and assessed as to whether or not it can be refurbished easily - and if it can it will then be re-furbed (in this instance with a new dial) and go back into stock as available for service replacement to another custome. In every instance I've seen, the customer ends up with a watch indistinguishable from new. AFAIK that's still the situation with watches under warranty. :yes:

Remember Timex is ALL about price and affordability - an easy fix would be one that an assembly worker could do rather than a Swiss trained watchmaker.  At one time in Dundee, it seemed like every second person wore a Timex - but they came out of the repairs scrap dumpster/skip and the assembly girls fixed 'em by cannibalising one out of two or three just as we do now - highly unofficial you understand :lol:


----------



## normdiaz

mel said:


> normdiaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> normdiaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> - - since Timex reserves the option of sending back a different or reconditioned watch of "similar" type, I decided to stick with a Timex that I knew to at least be working and keeping accurate time.
> 
> 
> 
> Norm, it was ever thus with Timex - provided that it's a current model, they will normally just send you a new one, I well remember seeing this in the Dundee factory in the 50's and 60's. The substitution comes if you have an older model that's been discontinued. Basically if it's an easy fix, the one you return may get fixed, otherwise NO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IYO is replacing or refinishing a subdial considered a "easy fix"? (I would think they'd
> 
> probably replace the whole dial or the watch?) :beer:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To clarify Norm, what often happens is that the customer WILL be sent a new or refurbished watch, whilst the one that has been returned is put aside and assessed as to whether or not it can be refurbished easily - and if it can it will then be re-furbed (in this instance with a new dial) and go back into stock as available for service replacement to another custome. In every instance I've seen, the customer ends up with a watch indistinguishable from new. AFAIK that's still the situation with watches under warranty. :yes:
> 
> Remember Timex is ALL about price and affordability - an easy fix would be one that an assembly worker could do rather than a Swiss trained watchmaker.  At one time in Dundee, it seemed like every second person wore a Timex - but they came out of the repairs scrap dumpster/skip and the assembly girls fixed 'em by cannibalising one out of two or three just as we do now - highly unofficial you understand :lol:
Click to expand...

O.K., Mel. Decided to change course and test the U.S. Timex warranty service. Sent the watch, head only, to the Timex SC in Arkansas on May 4. On June 4, I received a same-model watch back from them with a strap and a no-charge invoice. The catch was that the watch was not working and the caseback was engraved "Sample X". I suspect a sample from a salesman's case was sent. As I understand the sample watches have all the equipment of a "real" watch, but not a movement. When I contacted the SC by phone, they promised to send out another watch and a prepaid mailer to return the "sample". I have to give them credit for trying to rectify the situation.


----------



## Drum2000

Ladies and gentlemen - my sons Timex Expedition -










Does all things required of a 15 year old on perpetual teenage rampage!


----------

